# A different mite treatment...



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

I'm looking around at different mite treatments and was hoping for some advice from the experts as to what ones you think would be best as a preventative measure in treating my mice. I've read through the previous threads on here and know that Frontline is recommended but I'm a little wary because it unfortunately causes a severe allergic reaction in myself. So, I have come across a couple that i would love your input on as to whether you think they would work and whether they would be safe for mice (have added the info and the web link below.) I'll continue to keep ivermectin spot ons for actual outbreaks but prevention, as they say, is better than a cure!!

http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/dogs/dog_ ... rays/29983
Exner Petguard is made completely from nontoxic finished products from foodstuff chemistry.

It clotts the coupled respiratory and food tracts of the parasites, but for the user and the pet, Exner Petguard is completely harmless. In order to prove this, the patent-holder and inventor drank Exner Petguard at the press conference introducing the product!

Use:
Intensively spray the entire animal or the afflicted areas (for prevention 1 x weekly). In case of a parasitic attack, scabies, or fungal diseases, a daily treatment one week long is recommended. Don't forget to treat cages, sleeping areas, and other commonly used areas at the same time! Let it dry for appx. 20 min. It is not necessary to wash out! Can be combed out or brushed out when desired. Use is completely safe for human and animal and can be repeated multiple times.

Ingredients:
water, fat, whey protein, sucrose-monohydrate, ash

Johnson's Anti mite bird spray (couldn't find much info on this one )
Johnson's Anti-Mite Extra is an effective water based spray containing permethrin. It kills Red-Mite, Northern Mite and other common external parasites and gives lasting protection against re-infestation.

Thanks in advance for all input


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

johnsons as with most products bought over the counter will not act as a preventative.It will only kill mites that are present.You could use it in conjunction with products that are for treating household fixtures and fittings that will kill eggs and larvae.


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

As with any chemiclal spray, dust etc please always read the instructions and be carefull especially if you have your mice in a room where you sit eat or sleep and always wash your hands.I used many sprays for pests etc at work and I always wore gloves obviously these were safe use pesticides fungacides but using them in an enclosed space you must be carefull.Even some of these puff powders if your a person thats prone to be a bit chesty do it with plenty ventilation or outside even.Duramitex was used in pigeon lofts and bird houses foir red mite you had to wear suitable clothing to spray that some people didnt and ended up with breathing problems.


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Thanks for the nput, and for the pointing out the common sense approach SarahC :lol: Afraid my brain just seems to have one gear just now - the "Duh" gear :lol: I'll carry on with what I am doing just now then. Do you think though that the Exner organic one would be of use during an actual mite outbreak? For the reasons you pointed out geordiesmice I'm wary of using anything chemical based (all the mice and the cat sleep in my bedroom and with my existing allergies as well) so thought that the organic one would be worthwhile. I'm not allergic to any of the ingredients (makes a nice change!) so if you think it would work it would be great!!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

some products like frontline can work as a preventative.I've never tried the natural approach.I have heard reptile keepers who don't wish to use pesticides in their home rave about this product

http://www.petdrugsonline.co.uk/site.aspx?i=pr183091

It's for fleas but if people use it successfully and it's less toxic it may be worth giving the stuff you have come across a go.I'll never be a convert,I have friends who give their dogs garlic pills as a flea repellent and swear by them.I blast everything that moves with frontline but then I haven't been in a position where I have had to seek alternatives.I spray all new arrivals as a preventative before they come into the house.


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Thanks for that SarahC  I think I'll order the organic one and see how it goes, sounds promising if you've heard of other organic products being worthwhile  Worth a try when it means I can use it even on the cat and not have to worry about allergies  I'll leave using it directly on the mice until I see how it works and maybe even dilute it down somewhat to see how it goes. Certainly at that price I'm not losing out much if I'm able to use it elsewhere anyway


----------

